# TIVO RF Remote Issues



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

THis actually happens on both Tivo's I have with the RF remote. THe remote basically stops functioning in RF mode...It's been fine for 6 months. Anyone else have this issue? Software update causing it? 

Turned on IR mode and it works fine. THey only occasionally work in RF mode now. Any suggestions? 

My buddy and I both switched to tivo at the same time. His also started doing this when ours did.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

And restarting the TiVo and re-pairing the RF remote does no good?

What model Roamio?


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

dlfl said:


> And restarting the TiVo and re-pairing the RF remote does no good?
> 
> What model Roamio?


Correct. Happens on both a Roamio Pro and Tivo Mini (new one)


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Did the remotes happen to get switched between the TiVos?


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

pfiagra said:


> Did the remotes happen to get switched between the TiVos?


Nope. I just double checked too even though I knew.

RF basically doesn't work at all on either remote. like it's turned off.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Failure on two TiVo's or two remotes is too coincidental to be hardware. I suspect interference from some other RF source in the vicinity.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

dlfl said:


> Failure on two TiVo's or two remotes is too coincidental to be hardware. I suspect interference from some other RF source in the vicinity.


Not a darn thing has changed in my house that would cause this. All networking was here when i installed the Tivo's 6 months ago.

I don't think it's a hardware issue...i think software. It only been doing it for use about a week. (no more than 2).


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Batteries?


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

mdavej said:


> Batteries?


Did that as well. No change.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

ladysman said:


> Not a darn thing has changed in my house that would cause this. All networking was here when i installed the Tivo's 6 months ago.
> 
> I don't think it's a hardware issue...i think software. It only been doing it for use about a week. (no more than 2).


RF interference could come from a (new) source outside your house.

Thousands of Roamio's are using the same software. Why would yours be the only one having problems?

Also, have you actually re-paired your remotes per the procedure given in the Roamio Viewers Guide?


> 1. Hold down the BACK button and the TiVo button at the same time.
> 2. Wait until the amber activity light on the remote flashes five times.


One thing I wonder about is what happens if you pair a remote when there are two TiVo devices within RF range. Does it pair to the one providing the strongest signal at the remote location?


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

dlfl said:


> RF interference could come from a (new) source outside your house.
> 
> Thousands of Roamio's are using the same software. Why would yours be the only one having problems?


Its not just me. A few others have noticed the same thing. Friends of mine where we all switched to Tivo at near the same time.

So what would interfere and i'll go from there. Like i said, NOTHING has changed in my house. What outside would interfere?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Did you see the edit I just made to my previous post -- about pairing? Is the light on the front tip of the remote flashing amber when you press a button?

I don't know what likely interference sources are but I know interference can be a problem with RF systems such as blue tooth and wifi. Our microwave oven just about kills wifi on my iPad.

Try powering down your mini and then pairing the Roamio control.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

dlfl said:


> Did you see the edit I just made to my previous post -- about pairing? Is the light on the front tip of the remote flashing amber when you press a button?
> 
> I don't know what likely interference sources are but I know interference can be a problem with RF systems such as blue tooth and wifi. Our microwave oven just about kills wifi on my iPad.
> 
> Try powering down your mini and then pairing the Roamio control.


will try.....once i get home....not home right now. Thanks dlfl! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

ladysman said:


> will try.....once i get home....not home right now. Thanks dlfl! I'll keep you posted.


Common complaint. Happens to mine all the time.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

dlfl said:


> One thing I wonder about is what happens if you pair a remote when there are two TiVo devices within RF range. Does it pair to the one providing the strongest signal at the remote location?


Pairing is initiated on the TiVo unit through the menus. You would have to go out of your way to initiate pairing on both TiVos to have them both pair to the remote.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

snerd said:


> Pairing is initiated on the TiVo unit through the menus. You would have to go out of your way to initiate pairing on both TiVos to have them both pair to the remote.


I don't think that's the whole story. I never visited the pairing menu page until just now. Didn't know it existed. My Roamio remote was already paired initially and I was able to re-pair it later using the following instructions from the Viewers Guide. Note there is no mention of having to be on a particular TiVo menu page. I have to suspect that page does nothing but give instructions:


> Your remote control should be ready to use in RF mode after you complete Guided Setup. However, if you have trouble using the remote in RF mode, or if you purchase additional remotes, you may need to pair the remote to your DVR before using it.
> Pairing your remote
> To use the remote in RF mode, you must first pair the remote with your TiVo box:
> 1. Hold down the BACK button and the TiVo button at the same time.
> 2. Wait until the amber activity light on the remote flashes five times.


The Viewers Guide is here:
https://www.tivo.com/assets/pdfs/RoamioSeries_VG_19AUG2013.pdf
and the remote pairing info quoted is on page 57.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

The Roamio Plus is fixed. I went to the Settings Screen and selected #5 but had to do the back/Tivo Button Combo and it finally worked. (So far).

Tivo Mini i've had no luck with this sequence but i'll keep trying.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'd call the Tivo support line on this. I speak from experience. They will very likely want to walk you through troubleshooting, but in the end will send you new remotes. Assuming you have had your Tivos less than a year. The new remotes solved the issue for me.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

cmshep222 said:


> I'd call the Tivo support line on this. I speak from experience. They will very likely want to walk you through troubleshooting, but in the end will send you new remotes. Assuming you have had your Tivos less than a year. The new remotes solved the issue for me.


This


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

cmshep222 said:


> I'd call the Tivo support line on this. I speak from experience. They will very likely want to walk you through troubleshooting, but in the end will send you new remotes. Assuming you have had your Tivos less than a year. The new remotes solved the issue for me.


I wanted to update this thread. I gave it a go on my own for 3 weeks to see how it went. I could eventually get RF to work but it would only last for a day or so on each box. I was busy and gone for 2 weekends so i didn't think much of it. I guess i'll call tivo unless there is an electronic way to do it. Its like the RF radio is dead.


----------

